# Литература > Литература для бухгалтеров, и не только. >  Журналы для финансиста

## vitamina

*Здесь выкладывается литература для финансиста.
Вся литература на данной странице выложена в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных подписчиков журналов и книг.
Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы номера журналов и книг Вы используете на свой страх и риск.
Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих номеров третьими лицами.
В случае если Вас устраивает один из перечисленных номеров, Вы обязаны официально подписаться на литературу.*

Официальный сайт подписки на журналы: https://action-press.ru/catalog/pech...ya-finansista/

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*журнал "Финансовый директор"* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало 

*журнал "Практическое налоговое планирование"* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало 

*журнал "МСФО на практике"* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало 

============================

----------

